# Hello!



## Rmada (Oct 31, 2015)

Found my way here and really enjoy what I've seen so far. Lots of great posts and really good information. I have to admit I'm here because of how many times I would do a Google search for Martial Arts related questions and most of the best responses came from this forum.

I hope I can contribute to community in some way that will be helpful to others as well. 

Thanks!
AJ


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 31, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

Care to tell us something about yourself and your training background?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 31, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello... (oh hey, its Halloween)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Rmada (Nov 1, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Care to tell us something about yourself and your training background?



Male, 40 something with little background in martial arts.  A recent career change is affording me the opportunity to explore interests i couldn't in my younger years.

Wing Chun has fascinated me for some time now but isn't offered anywhere locally, so until i can find a close instructor i'm looking at pursuing an internal form like Tai Chi. (any advice or recommendations would be welcome)


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 1, 2015)

Rmada said:


> (any advice or recommendations would be welcome)


In order to offer helpful suggestions we would need to know (at least)
1) What are you hoping to get out of studying a martial art?
2) Where are you located?


----------



## Rmada (Nov 1, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> In order to offer helpful suggestions we would need to know (at least)
> 1) What are you hoping to get out of studying a martial art?
> 2) Where are you located?


1)I guess what i'm hoping to get would be a method of study that i could develop well into my "senior" years (since they are rolling up on me way too fast) for health and flexibility, but still have a viable self defense base.  I mention WC because anything with a lot of kicking or groundwork will not work for me, and it (WC) doesn't involve lots of forms or katas.
2) I'm in Lexington Ky ( i guess that makes us neighbors  )


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 1, 2015)

Rmada said:


> 1)I guess what i'm hoping to get would be a method of study that i could develop well into my "senior" years (since they are rolling up on me way too fast) for health and flexibility, but still have a viable self defense base.  I mention WC because anything with a lot of kicking or groundwork will not work for me, and it (WC) doesn't involve lots of forms or katas.
> 2) I'm in Lexington Ky ( i guess that makes us neighbors  )


Hmm ... I don't think Lexington has a lot of options for Chinese Martial arts in general. There's Shaolin Do, which I wouldn't recommend if you want any kind of authentic internal art. I think there are a couple of other Kung Fu schools around, but I don't know what styles they teach. There's an Aikido dojo and a Bujinkan dojo that might meet your needs, but I don't have any personal knowledge as to their quality.

There are also a ton of Tae Kwon Do schools and some good BJJ/MMA gyms, but they don't meet your criteria regarding kicking and groundwork.

Why is it that you want to avoid kicking and groundwork anyway?


----------



## Buka (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Rmada (Nov 2, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Why is it that you want to avoid kicking and groundwork anyway?


Partly personal preference and part due to twenty plus years of factory work that have left me a fair bit less agile than i used to be.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 2, 2015)

Rmada said:


> Partly personal preference and part due to twenty plus years of factory work that have left me a fair bit less agile than i used to be.


I won't discount personal preference, since you won't stick to training anything if you don't enjoy it.

I _will _note that agility comes with time and practice. We have plenty of students in BJJ who definitely don't qualify as "agile" by any stretch of the imagination when they start out.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome to MT, AJ.


----------

